

The Verge Is Sponsored by BP Oil - alexkavon

Is this okay? BP must need some far reach. I realize they&#x27;re a company that screwed up but they did so in the worst way. It&#x27;s different if they advertise in a movie theater, but popular tech sites is quite a reach. Should we group together and boycot The Verge or remain who we are and sit idly by?
======
thejrk
You will need to boycot all of Vox media since they are the ones who teamed up
with BP.

------
alexkavon
Idly by it is then.

------
a3n
What is The Verge?

~~~
Red_
"Just Google it."

~~~
a3n
Yes, of course.

The obscure point I was making was, why should I care, particularly in light
of OP's provocative question, "Should we group together and boycot The Verge
or remain who we are and sit idly by?"

I guess not many other people care, since as of this writing, 9 hours after
the OP's post, I still appear to be the only one to have upvoted his post.
Unless there were lots of single skirmishes of up and downvotes, but that
seems unlikely.

~~~
alexkavon
My post wasn't a list post or a gloating startup and it lacked cats. F-

~~~
a3n
yeah, I guess that was rude, sorry.

~~~
alexkavon
No it wasn't rude. I was agreeing and criticizing the HN community.

